# Hello Everyone



## countrydigger (Jan 1, 2011)

Hello, I'm new to the forums, just thought I'd introduce myself. I'm 16 y/o, I just got into bottle collecting and digging about 6 months ago and I'm really enjoying the hobby. I've got a pretty good collection going. I'm looking foward to learning and contributing as much as I can. thanks


----------



## cyberdigger (Jan 1, 2011)

Welcome to the forum, Ralph! So, what sort of goodies have you been collecting?


----------



## countrydigger (Jan 1, 2011)

Thanks cyberdigger. I have a small collection of about 40 bottles, the newest ones from the 1940-50's and the oldest around the late 1800's. I've only found 2 bottle dumps, both ranging from the early to mid 1900's, not to old but they sure were fun to dig up! I'll post pics of my finds as soon as I get the chance.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 1, 2011)

Welcome Ralph,...you'll like it here![]


----------



## countrydigger (Jan 1, 2011)

Thanks Joe


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 1, 2011)

Welcome to the bottle digging/collecting world Ralph I hope you stick with it.I have been digging since I was 15,I am 51 now[]


----------



## cordilleran (Jan 1, 2011)

Kid (Countrydigger), yer in for the ride of your life. Ain't a better hobby than diggin' in the dirt for old stuff. You'll meet interesting people, expand your knowledge of history, and gain a greater appreciation for the world around you. Just one request: I'll exchange my years and wisdom for your youth ... it's a good deal, I assure you! Deal?


----------



## nydigger (Jan 2, 2011)

Hi Ralph! Welcome to your new addiction! This forum is full of great people and is a weath of knowledge. So ask questions, post pics, and read everything you can! Most of all have fun!


----------



## countrydigger (Jan 2, 2011)

Thanks for the welcomes everyone


----------



## crozet86 (Jan 2, 2011)

Welcome to the forum Ralph. Lots to learn here from the numerous collectors.I started around your age to digging bottles and going to yard sales and flea markets.Enjoy the hobby and good luck with your digging in the future.


----------



## countrydigger (Jan 2, 2011)

Thanks Eddie


----------



## Blackglass (Jan 2, 2011)

Hey, welcome to the forum! You don't see too many people my age collecting bottles, pretty cool to see they are out there though[8|]


----------



## countrydigger (Jan 2, 2011)

Thanks Blackglass. I don't know anybody my age who collects bottles or any old stuff for that matter but hey that just means there's more of it out there for us to find


----------



## beendiggin (Jan 2, 2011)

Welcome aboard....and post pics.  We love the pics.  Also, good luck on your next dig.


----------



## peejrey (Jan 2, 2011)

Well you do now, Nice to meet you.
 Well actually I'm a year behind you but still not far off.
 You'll enjoy collecting, i know i have, most of these people can tell you anything you need to know.
 So get ready for some good history lessons[]


----------



## countrydigger (Jan 3, 2011)

Thanks guys


----------

